# Get a Grip 2015 Pics



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2015)

For those of you that couldn't attend here are a few of the pics I took. We started off with the poker run. A little brisk and cudos to those volunteers that manned the checkpoints and dealt the cards. A beautiful eight mile ride along the Greenway which runs adjacent to a stream the entire way.I brought a few of my bikes for the show which has a little bit of everything from TOC to customs.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2015)

great pics shawn. looks like a great turnout. rob.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2015)

The vendor field seems to be growing and a diverse array of items available with a little something for everyone. The Roadmasters were our poker run bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2015)

*More Pics*

The last part of the event was the drag race, bike awards, and bike give away. Tyler was happy after finally getting the Whizzer running--and I though my old Harley was cold blooded! I held my own for a nearly 53 year old in the 30 and older group making it through the first two rounds before losing in the final round. I did bring home a little hardware as the '37 RMS was chosen as one of the top 20 and the Aerocycle took best of show. All in all a great time had by all. This show is the same time each year and Dave Orr and crew put a lot into this to make sure everyone has a good time. See everyone next year! V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice photo's, great bikes, looks like a good time had by all.


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like it was a great show! Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## dorr (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words and good to see you again. The pictures are awesome and really shows off the great sunshine we had for the first time.  The tricycle is killer in your pics and wish I had saw it.  Your Bike Deserved Best of Show nice job.  Your pic of the greenway shows its beauty as well and encourage more people to do the Poker Run.  See you next year for sure!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 29, 2015)

Kool bikes!
Thanks for pics.


----------

